# Matt playing with his new Friend Heidi (GR Puppy)



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. beautiful dogs but also great photos :appl:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great photos!! I love the too-big ears..  And the bitey face pics are always so much fun.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow... the pictures are amazing, you've got great models working for you 
The first shot looks like Matt is flying! Look at little Heidi's ears, she's gonna be a big girl  

Heidi looks like she's giving Matt a la Chuck Norris Roundhouse kick in this one... and Matt looks like he's falling back in slow motion movie-style.


Retriever nut said:


>


 
Did Matt really bite poor Heidi's tail? haha... 


Retriever nut said:


>


This one is really "scary". Great shot... Look at those fangs!


Retriever nut said:


>


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Scary photos indeed hahaha : Great shots. 

Looks like they had an awesome time. I bet there were some worn out sleepy pups after that play date!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriever Nut*

Wow!! Those pictures are awesome!!
What camera did you use?
Did you get a Golden Retriever, too, Heidi?
Thought you had just Matt!
They make a wonderful pair!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cute! Looks like Heidi gives as good as she gets!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Now see, there is a golden, the pictures are so darn good,look like they had so much fun.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the photo shoot

"Before you look at the following pictures... I guarantee that nobody got hurt during the shooting even though some pictures look really scary"

Looks like pups having an extremely wonderful time to me!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic shots, I swear they look like they are having the best time. Love all the fang shots, but you can tell they are all in fun. Were they noisy during this playtime? Mine talk, growl, roar...sound like they are killing each other, but mouths are always open and more ruff and tumble, but know it sounds terrible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Love the fangs shot, but also love the picture of the Golden sitting with her back toward the camers...and those freaking ears..how adorable are those??Each and every shot was incredible. It honestly took me away from all my worries for the few minutes I looked at them. THANKS for the break!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

These pictures were like watching a movie of your dogs! They are so full of life. I really enjoyed all of them.  Heidi is at that cute gangly stage of golden puppyhood, those ears are too big for her face and her legs are too long for her body. Love it.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Excellent series of well shot photos showing how much fun these two are having... Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> Wow... the pictures are amazing, you've got great models working for you
> The first shot looks like Matt is flying! Look at little Heidi's ears, she's gonna be a big girl
> 
> Heidi looks like she's giving Matt a la Chuck Norris Roundhouse kick in this one... and Matt looks like he's falling back in slow motion movie-style.
> ...


 
So true about the Chuck Norris thing  Never really saw it that way - too funny!! No he did not really bite her tail. He just opened his mouth but it kinda looks like that 




Karen519 said:


> Wow!! Those pictures are awesome!!
> What camera did you use?
> Did you get a Golden Retriever, too, Heidi?
> Thought you had just Matt!
> They make a wonderful pair!!


Thanks  I have a Canon EOS 40d with a 70-200mm 4.0L Lense. 

Matt is our only dog - for now  But there is a good chance that in 2 or 3 years he will get a little Golden brother :crossfing




Deber said:


> Fantastic shots, I swear they look like they are having the best time. Love all the fang shots, but you can tell they are all in fun. Were they noisy during this playtime? Mine talk, growl, roar...sound like they are killing each other, but mouths are always open and more ruff and tumble, but know it sounds terrible.


 
They always have so much fun together! Can you imagine how much fun Matt would have if little Heidi would live with us?  

Matt is very vocal while playing :uhoh: Sometimes he roars, barks and growls but I really love when he does those monkey sounds :new (18):Most of the time he does not only sounds crazy but looks really scary because of his teeth! 

Glad you like the pictures :wavey:


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice crisp pictures. I take pictures with my cell phone most of the time LOL. Cooper is in the Dumbo ear stage right now. 
Bogart and Cooper look and sound verocious sometimes. Cooper gets very vocal when he tries to get Bogart to play with him. 
He acts like a dirty little Streetfighter.
I tell you 2 Boys are awesome together. They are on the same wave length. I wish Bogart would be a little more forceful and dicipline the stinker. But he leaves that up to me which is fine. 
I do seperate them sometimes when Cooper gets too full of himself and Bogart wants his peace and quiet. After all he is an older Gentleman.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazing photos. It looks like action movie paused for a second.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Love all of these! What fun they were having, and really good photography!

I love that long legged lanky age Heidi is at, those legs and ears are just to adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

good lawd!! What AMAZING pictures!! Definitely like watching a movie! I also love the picture of the Golden sitting with her back toward the camera.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

superb action shots !!!!! I had to laugh at most of them, especially that tail biting shot.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Great action shots! Heidi really holds her own rough housing with Matt.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics - always love to see bitey faces, but for people who don't know dogs would not be laughing.

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great batch of pictures. Those two are having a blast.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriever Nut*

Retriever Nut

My Hubby, Ken, also has a Canon and Loves its. Your pictures are unbelievable!!
I thought Heidi might be Matt's new sister, but I saw you post saying he might get a brother in a few years!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Those are amazing shots. What a blast they had. I lol'd at the tail biting one. Too cute!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much guys! I'm always happy when people enjoy my pictures. Today I'm gonna show Heidis mom all of them and I hope she likes them :crossfing





Karen519 said:


> Retriever Nut
> 
> My Hubby, Ken, also has a Canon and Loves its. Your pictures are unbelievable!!
> I thought Heidi might be Matt's new sister, but I saw you post saying he might get a brother in a few years!!


 
It took me six months of research to decide if I wanted to buy a Canon or a Nikon but the Canon won!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The last photo could be in a doggy nightmare. It always amazes me how scary they look even when playing. The shots are great. I had a Canon in the old film days, now my DSLR is a Nikon and I love it. Just got a new prime lens which lets me shoot in low light.


----------

